# Northwest Everglades Advice



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Couldn't tell you where the small tarpon are. All we see/get are big girls through March!
Triple Tail, I think you are out of luck now that things are colder. More abundant in the summer time. I could be wrong on the Triple Tail.
Good Luck


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, worth askin. Haha


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

When are you going?


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be down that way the end of next week. Hopefully a nice warming trend will occur, as I understand that's what brings the tarpon in from the Gulf. The reason I was asking is I stay in the northwest area above Lostmans, but most talk I hear of tarpon is from Broad River to the southeast.


----------

